
Comcast “Not Welcome” Here - LinuxBender
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2020/02/comcast-not-welcome-here-customers-protest-sale-of-tiny-cable-company/
======
JohnFen
I hope those residents of Vermont win the good fight to keep Comcast out.

